# Sync Problems Palm Treo 800W & WinXP



## januaryfifth (Nov 19, 2008)

Im a new user of the Palm after many years of "regular" phones.
I installed the software included in the box (label says contents are MS ActiveSync 4.5, link to additional apps, and user guide).
I have Outlook 2007 (software requires 2003 or later).
I connect Palm to computer via usb to sync calendar and contacts. It says it is installing drivers. Doesnt seem to have any issues with that. When finished.....
Go to (on pc) Start, Programs, MS ActiveSync.
It opens main ActiveSync window. Says no active connections (even tho Palm is connected). At top, button to connect device is available and I press it.
Brings up instruction window. Says connect cable to pc, turn on device, and connect device to cable. Then hit next. It checks COM ports and comes back with COM 1 available, COM 2 not installed, IR Port not installed, and USB available but that device is not available.
Palm is charged and connected. Even changed USB ports for cable just to make sure. Direct connect, not hub.
Can someone tell me what I may be doing wrong or how to fix this? Im pretty resourceful and smart (I think) when it comes to computers, but this has me stumped.
Thank you!


----------

